
Actix-Web v3.0 - Dowwie
https://paper.dropbox.com/published/Announcing-Actix-Web-v3.0--A7YI~P9U9aqhEOXyZJaGffjfBg-QOXXb1lXgTubzXHzUq9ONY5
======
dunnock
we're using actix v2 in production, it's great to see major community concern
was resolved and that project got a new life. many thanks to all contributors!

~~~
smt88
Interesting! May I ask what you're using it in production for?

~~~
dunnock
tickets marketplace and digital goods e-commerce. Reliability and scalability
is a key for us, we have lots of business logic and rust is super handy during
refactorings. Actix has mature eco-system, hence our choice, also we leverage
actors model quite intensively for scalability and logic decoupling.

~~~
smt88
I would love to learn more about what crates you use and how you manage infra.
Do you blog about it by any chance?

~~~
dunnock
Sure, sorry for late response, but ticketing one is opensource:
[https://github.com/bigneon/bn-api](https://github.com/bigneon/bn-api) .
Digital Assets is closed source but it's heavily using actors in addition to
that and also using tokio-postgres instead of diesel.

